# THK or Sojos?



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,
I currently use THK preference as the base for dinner meals but I was thinking about trying Sojo's next time to switch it up. Which looks better to you? should I just stick with the THK? I never really hear much about Sojo's.

THK preference:
Dehydrated sweet potatoes, organic alfalfa, cabbage, organic coconut, apples, spinach, zucchini, bananas, celery, organic kelp, honey, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.
* Protein, 12% min
* Fat, 6% min
* Fiber, 10% max
* Moisture, 10% max
* 398 Calories per cup

Sojo's:
Ingredients: Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Broccoli, Celery, Apples, Whole Egg, Flax Meal, Parsley Leaf, Tricalcium Phosphate, Carob Powder, Kelp Powder, Alfalfa, Ginger Root, Garlic, Vitamin D3
crude protein 14.7% min.
crude fat 6.5% min.
crude fiber 15.4% max.
moisture 7.0% max.


----------

